# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  دلوعه كانت ..! لكن بدآخلها شقآوة الصبيه ..!!} pIcS مشإأركتي ..}!

## كبرياء

*مدخل ..}!*
تلكـ ..{ *غموض* } ..!
كإأنت لآ تُنهي يومهآإأ .. 
قبل *إأن* تنتشل كل جرح بدآإأخلهآ .. 
لـتصحو " يوم جديد " للعـب والمرح ..!!
*شريرهـ* ..{ وبدآإخلهآ عنفوآإن الصبيه .. رغم دلعهإآ }!! 






 

*مرآإأحب ..~*
صبآإحكمـ } مسآإآئكم ..~!
جود وإأبدآإع ..~
كيف الحإأل ..؟!
عـسإأكم بخير ؟!
مجـموعة صور تصميم لأأرق المخلوقإأت على البشريهـ .. 
*..{ ويبقى للطهر عنوإآن ترتسمه شقآوة ..!!*
عدد الصـور : *18 تقريبـآإأ ..~*
*والرجإأء ذكر المصدر عند النقل ..!*






*النمآذج }!*












 




*مخرج }!*
*وبجنون ..* *كبرت* و*كبرت* هالغموض ...~!
وصآر الجرح يأبى { يروح } ..
*نآمت* وظلت هالدموع ..
تحكي نهآية هالألم ..!! 



لمن رآإق لهـ عآإلم *غموض* }!
*فالمزيد هنـآإأ ...* 
ولمن يرغب بتحميل الصور ..!
*بالمرفقآإأت }!!* 
سي يوو ..~!!
*كبريـآء ..}!*

----------


## المستحييل

*ابدعتي في تجسيد الشقاوه برهه وبرهه اخرى ابدعتي في تجسيد الغموض الطفولي وفي كل برهه تجسيد مختلف لذكرى اسطوره اخرى ....~
ابدعتي محبوبتي في انتقاء تلك الصور الرائعه دمتي هنا بين حنايا قلبي .....,
مستحيلك...
*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شااااء الله عليك غلااا ع الصور 
مررره نعوومين وحلووين 
ما سويت شي >> بس لطشتهم لطشه محترمه هههه
يعطيك عافيه ع المجهوود
لا عدمنااك
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## سجينة الآهات

مشاركــة متميزة .. كما اعتدنا منك كبرياء

إنشاء الله نفووز  ^!^

تحيااتي

----------


## Hussain.T

من ش ـروـوط آلمـ س ـابقهـ *:* 


- لآ يقل وَ لآ يزيد ع ـدد آلـ ص ـور آلمـ ش ـترك بهآ عن عـــ 10 ـشر ص ـور ..

- عدم وضع صور بهاآ روابط موآقع أو منتديآت أخرى.. 

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*مرإآحب ..}!*
*يسسـلموو على التوآجد المميز ..}*
*يعطيكـمـ ربي ألف عآآفيه ..!*
*أخوي شبل ههه مآانتبهت لعدد الصور المشروط .!*
*أممم يلآ الجآيآت أكثر ..}* 
*سي يوو ..!*
*كبريآء ..~*

----------


## علي pt

*على عجلة هناآآآ*

*غموض في كل شي ..*

*أقصد ابدآآآآع في كل شيء ..*


*سلمت يداكم ..*
*ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن ورعايته*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
حلوين مره مره  والكلمات احلى..
لطيفين ولا عاد الطفل اللي
بالتصميم تبع المجموعه
اموت بالعيون الوسيعه اللامعه والشفه البريئه للطفوله بهالطريقه
<< ويش هالغزل يا اميرووه
مشكوره عالجهود
وما شالله على شبل
مراقب سير المسابقه عدل
الى الأمام..
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا 

غاليتي كبرياء  
حلوين 

موفقة 

دمتي بود

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله على النعومة والبراءة
دوم متعودين على الذوق الحلو منك ياكبرياء .
تم اللطش المحترم .
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## Hussain.T

> *مرإآحب ..}!*
> *يسسـلموو على التوآجد المميز ..}*
> *يعطيكـمـ ربي ألف عآآفيه ..!*
> *أخوي شبل ههه مآانتبهت لعدد الصور المشروط .!*
> *أممم يلآ الجآيآت أكثر ..}* 
> *سي يوو ..!*
> 
> *كبريآء ..~*



بإمكآنك التعديل...

ضع تعديلك هنآ ...

تحياتي..

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ...{!~*
*يسسـلموو على المرور النـآيس ...}!*
*وتسسلم أخووي شبل على الفرصه ×_×*
*هههه بس أحس الدنيآ عفسه عندي ومآ رآح أعرف ..!!~*
*خلآص الجآيآت أضبط الشروط عدل ..}!*
*وسأتوآجد بالتأكييد .. أن شآلله* 
*سي يوو ...}!!*
*كبريآء ..~!}*

----------


## شوق المحبة

مـآ ش ـآء الله ..


ع ـيني ع ـليهم بآرده هاليهآلوووه ..


مررره يهبلوون ويطيروون آلـ ع ـقل ..


تم التـ ح ـميل بنـ ج ـآآآآح ..


تـ س ـلم ديآتك ح ـبيبتي عآلأخ ـتيآر آلمميز ..


وع ـطآكِ ربي الـ ع ـآفيه ..


لآ ع ـدمنآ مـ ش ـآركتكِ ..




دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## كبرياء

*يـآهلآ والله فييك ...* 
*يسـلموو ع التوآصل الجميل ...* 
*حيآك ..* 
*سي يوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،*

*مآآره حركآآت الصور ،،*

*قميلين ،،*

*تسلم الإيدين النعًومه =) ،،*

*ربي يعطيش الف عاافيه قلبوو ع هيك زوء نآيس ،،*

*مآآنحرم جديدش ،،*

*سي يو*

----------


## سفيرة الاحلام

تسلمي اختي على الصوره 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## مضراوي

*][ صور رائعه !!][*
*][ تشكرين على المجهود المميز :) ][*
*][ لك ارق التحايا ~][*
*][ اخوكـِ ـ **
*مضراوي $][*

----------


## كبرياء

*يـآهلآ أخوي ..}*
*حيآكـ ...* 
*سي يوو ..*

----------


## روح الانسانيه

يعطيك ربي العافيــة خيتوو

----------


## ليلاس

أبدعتي كما عرفناك غاليتي


ربي يعطييييييييك الف عااااااااافية ع المجهووووود المميز

الصور مرة حركااااااااااااااااااااااات

يسلمووووووا يا الغلا

----------

